# MTV - Metavone Limited



## System (13 September 2016)

Metavone Limited is a drug discovery and development company focused on the development of therapeutic treatments for dementia and hormone-related cancers. The dementia and hormone-related cancer markets are globally significant and have featured large growth. The business model enables the Company to diversify the potential risks associated with solely targeting one disorder.

Metavone has intellectual property rights to two patent families covering its Isoflavone Drug Technology.  This Technology features a suite of 138 isoflavone compounds that the Company will seek to develop as therapeutic  treatments for dementia and hormone-related cancers.

It is anticipated that MTV will list on the ASX during October 2016.

http://metavone.com.au


----------

